# Phyllobates terribilis very thin!! HELP



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

My male female pair have been fine then suddenly the male (I think, bought them as a pair and he is smaller and calls with a black throat) suddenly became thin. Have separated him into a smaller tub so he can get flies without being bullied. Can anyone offer advice thanks


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

If you have a fly culture just producing larvae you could put that in and fatten him up, or a culture on its way out would be good as well. 

Alternatively, you could try seeding the new container heavily with microfauna.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

My adult terribilis do not even look at flies. To small. Try bean beetles. I notice males seem to like larger prey then my females.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The ones I'm currently sitting love isopods. I tried to seed their tank with them but they were snarfed up in a few seconds. Dwarf White and Giant Orange. Do you have access to isos?


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have always had good luck putting weight on terribilis by tong-feeding half grown to adult crickets (depending on size of frog). One or more a day should fatten him up pretty quickly. Good idea on the separation. Best of luck.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Mine love Hydei, more meat than melanogaster and more active. Could also try 1/8" crickets as they often excite feeding as well.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

They will eat anything that can fit in their mouths.

Some favourites of mine include, well grown Milkweed bugs, Isos of all sizes and Waxworms. These are all fed as treats though, with the latter being use if I want to put a little more beef on breeding females.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

ordered some woodlice, will try some crickets. also how do you seed microfauna? thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

You seed by putting in a bunch of isos / springtails a couple weeks before the frogs are in the tank so they have time to establish themselves. 

If that's not an option, then the best bet is to put a WHOLE BUNCH of them in the tank and hope some survive to establish themselves. It helps if you feed the frogs their regular food on one side of the tank to get their attention, then dump the beneficial bugs on the other side so they have time to disperse and hide. If you're not buying a whole bunch at once then you may want to culture them for a while to get their numbers up.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

how do you culture woodlice as i have ordered 35? thanks


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a great thread on culturing isopods and springtails

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...ice-springtails.html?highlight=isopod+culture


----------

